# Creepiest Goddamn song ever...



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

1,2, Freddy's coming for you
3,4, Better lock your door
5,6, Grab your crucifix
7,8, Stay up late
9,10, Never. Sleep. Again.

Ain't that last part no joke? I remember my mom making me watch the original Nightmare on Elm Street *shudders* I had nightmares for fucking weeks!! And now they've made another. I can't wait! I'm gonna be the one of the first ones to see it.


 Paranormal Activity scared the living dog shit out of me!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

*laughs* You wienie. Freddy gave you nightmares?
And paranormal Activity scared you? XD


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm sorry. I watch ALOT of scary movies and after awhile they get to you.... *Jumps as the floor suddenly creeks*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Meh, I know creepier. :3


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Meh, I know creepier. :3



Oh, god. What?.....


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Oh, god. What?.....



The Crypt Keeper. Brrrrrr, that laugh cuts into your soul! DX

Also Nemesis. WILL NEVER STOP TIL YOUR DEAD!

AND: running zombies.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The Crypt Keeper. Brrrrrr, that laugh cuts into your soul! DX
> 
> Also Nemesis. WILL NEVER STOP TIL YOUR DEAD!
> 
> AND: running zombies.



I don't wanna listen... But I has to!!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIUZbA1bxnE

^ THAT IS CREEPY


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Paranormal Activity sucked. I got drunk with my older brother and laughed through the whole goddamn movie.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I don't wanna listen... But I has to!!



WATCH IT!


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, you see. I didn't see the thing that said it was fake at the end of Paranormal. It wasn't like the Fourth Kind though. The Fourth Kind was a diff. type of scary. It actually had the real tapes throughout the movie.


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

*xXFURRY4EVA'SXx*

Your name makes me automatically angry at everything you say


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Well, you see. I didn't see the thing that said it was fake at the end of the movie. It wasn't like the Fourth Kind though. The Fourth Kind was a diff. type of scary. It actually had the real tapes throughout the movie.



Ghosts aren't scary. Aliens aren't scary.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> *xXFURRY4EVA'SXx*
> 
> Your name makes me automatically angry at everything you say



Sociopath...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Sociopath...




WRONG!

Sociopath = uncaring for other humans. generally will use people


----------



## Takun (Apr 19, 2010)

Paranormal Activity was a terrible movie that was way, way overhyped for how bad it was.  It made a decent comedy, but that's it.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Sociopath = uncaring for other humans. generally will use people



Well he's obviously uncaring for me.


----------



## Takun (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Well he's obviously uncaring for me.



On the offchance you are a serious account I'll give you some advice for this forum.

There is a name change thread.  Pick something that doesn't scream "I've barely hit puberty."  Preferably a name without x's and that isn't in all caps.  A real name.

After that, stop making so many threads.  They scream "I'm new here and extremely random."  Topics that aren't just "HI THESE ARE THINGS I LIKE LETS PLEASE SOCIALIZE X3."  Read topics and lurk around for awhile.  Get a feel for the forum.  The backlash you are getting is from people who have been here awhile who get tired of topics like these.  Instead of making it about you, make a more generalized topic with a point.  

That should be enough to save some face.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 19, 2010)

Enjoy.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Enjoy.



WTF!! That was just weird...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Enjoy.



haha wow. fail.



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> WTF!! That was just weird...



srs? _that_ was weird to you?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Enjoy.



Ow, my speakers were on full blast... Did you say something?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> haha wow. fail.
> 
> 
> 
> srs? _that_ was weird to you?



Not the weirdest thing I've seen but yeah, a little weird.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Not the weirdest thing I've seen but yeah, a little weird.



I am disappoint.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I am disappoint.



Eh, I'm only 15. I haven't gotten the chance "To fully experience the world."


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Eh, I'm only 15. I haven't gotten the chance "To fully experience the world."


I fully experienced the world when I was twelve. I have been there and done that.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Eh, I'm only 15. I haven't gotten the chance "To fully experience the world."




Still. Change your name.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

What's the name of thread?


----------



## Takun (Apr 19, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=39121


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't decide:

LonelyWulfe 
HellzDoorKeeper
SatansAngel
TheSavior


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I can't decide:
> 
> LonelyWulfe
> HellzDoorKeeper
> ...



They're all stupid


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

Wait what does this have to do with Freddy Krueger?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

Nuthin. Just ramblings.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay...here you go.  Creepiest Goddamn Song Ever (probably NSFW)

[yt]vXyIB2L52Dc[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWTD-nXadaI

/thread



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I can't decide:
> 
> LonelyWulfe
> HellzDoorKeeper
> ...



Those are no good.


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I can't decide:
> 
> LonelyWulfe



Sounds pathetic



> HellzDoorKeeper



Replacing 's' with 'z' has never made anything better. Ever. BUT PEOPLE STILL DO IT.



> SatansAngel



Ignoring the pluralization error, Satan technically is an angel. So does he have another angel of his own now or...?



> TheSavior



Eh, comes across as douchey for some reason


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

I picked my new name to be..... TheItalianStallion. Because of my random outbursts of Italian.  PerchÃ¨ Ã¬o!!!!!!!


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Okay...here you go.  Creepiest Goddamn Song Ever (probably NSFW)



While were on the subject of the unholy mix of Aphex Twin and chris Cunnigham I can do you two better.

[yt]c5LCk3ka9G8[/yt]

VJust watch this one all the way through. It gets SERIOUSLY fucked up.

[yt]vQXG3xC0c7c[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder:
did you see this one?

[yt]hgNwfMoyNs0[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> While were on the subject of the unholy mix of Aphex Twin and chris Cunnigham I can do you two better.
> 
> [yt]c5LCk3ka9G8[/yt]
> 
> ...



Come To Daddy is a pumped song.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Brouder:
> did you see this one?



Not how you spell my name, and for some reason my computer hates it. It plays part of it and then stops.

EDIT

@Igbn695: Like Windowlicker more myself.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 20, 2010)

whoops!   Sorry Browder.  I'm kinda hopped up on painkillers right now so the screens a bit blurry.
try it now *S*


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> whoops!   Sorry Browder.  I'm kinda hopped up on painkillers right now so the screens a bit blurry.
> try it now *S*



Saw it. It was pretty weird but not very creepy. Thank you though.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 20, 2010)

Your welcome, and I saw your vids as well.  I loved Come To Daddy *G*.  Chris is a really funky director ^_^


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Paranormal Activity scared the living dog shit out of me!


It's not dog shit, love.

Also


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

[yt]n4-FPrnM65A[/yt]

I rarely find a song creepy unless it has a meaning behind it.. I slept through Paranormal Activity. :/


----------



## /W0LF/UpRISING/ (Apr 20, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> [yt]n4-FPrnM65A[/yt]
> 
> I rarely find a song creepy unless it has a meaning behind it.. I slept through Paranormal Activity. :/


what was parnormal activity like is ,it worth watching???


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


>


Cute... :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 20, 2010)

http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/silence
was fairly creepy



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I picked my new name to be..... TheItalianStallion. Because of my random outbursts of Italian.  PerchÃ¨ Ã¬o!!!!!!!


nooooooooo

Call yourself Judas.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/silence
> was fairly creepy
> 
> 
> ...



why?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> [yt]n4-FPrnM65A[/yt]



brrr, those regenerators! DX



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> why?



Cause all your other names suck.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

/W0LF/UpRISING/ said:


> what was parnormal activity like is ,it worth watching???



I suppose in a way, I'm not into those sort of flicks but if you're into that sort of thing I guess you can give it a watch.



8-bit said:


> brrr, those regenerators! DX



Ugh, that Hunter.. don't remind me..


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> I suppose in a way, I'm not into those sort of flicks but if you're into that sort of thing I guess you can give it a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, that Hunter.. don't remind me..



Ghost stories make me lol. *GASP!* OLD MAN JENKINS!

(jenkins) And I would've gotten away with, too! If it wern't for those meddling kids!


That's what goes through my head.


And Hunters? *thinks of RE* :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> And Hunters? *thinks of RE* :3c


RE4 Leon: Shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, damn, bastard. *swearing* x3 
STAAAAAAAAAAAAAARSSSSSSSSssssssssss
Jill Sandwich. :lol:

...I don't know anymore....


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 20, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> why?


For fun.

Or maybe Alexis.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Ghost stories make me lol. *GASP!* OLD MAN JENKINS!
> 
> (jenkins) And I would've gotten away with, too! If it wern't for those meddling kids!
> 
> ...




Ahahaha, I do too sometimes. Sometimes you can't take it seriously..

[yt]_XjBVdi_BgQ[/yt]

The Hunter is a like the regenerators in RE but alot more.. Ew.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> RE4 Leon: Shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, damn, bastard. *swearing* x3
> STAAAAAAAAAAAAAARSSSSSSSSssssssssss
> Jill Sandwich. :lol:
> 
> ...I don't know anymore....



It's JIBBLE SANDWICH! >:[

And you forgot

CHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS!!!!!



Sgt. Andrews said:


> The Hunter is a like the regenerators in RE but alot more.. Ew.



I thought those were called regenerators. I beat DS, holy shit was fun.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but i found Windowlicker to be funny most of the time (expect for that one girl ). Come to daddy was pretty creepy to me. I wonder if Chris will ever make a movie


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

.....


----------



## WolfieTeen (Apr 20, 2010)

Going back to Nightmare on Elm Street (because of the song), Anybody think that the new one could be good ?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

Idk? There's a new guy playing Freddy this time.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 20, 2010)

I cannot give a specific answer, but in my quest for spiritually compelling music, I have found a lot of things.  I warn, this is a lot.


---


Firstoff, everyone should explore what the world of classical music has to offer.

One notable work is by the French composer Maurice Ravel and is the Scarbo to his solo piano work "Gaspard de la Nuit"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBgwk98ZPuI

This work is considered one of the most virtuoso of all of the piano repertoire (just watch the hands).  The theme was taken from a folk story and deals with a poor man in his rural home being hounded and driven mad by a small, impious demon in the middle of the night.


Another work is the modernist piece "Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima"
by Krzysztof Penderecki.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfBVYhyXU8o
The theme is quite obvious and very anti-American.  May will note that this was used in Kubrick's "the Shining"


What terrifies me the most, though is the "Preparations for the Prelude to the Mysterium" started by Alexander Scriabin and finished by Alexander Nemtin after Scriabin's death.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m51NQ9Se8aw

The Mysterium was a work started by Scriabin during the depths of his developing schizophrenia.  Scriabin envisioned an all encompassing work of art designed to assault all the five senses and to involve the listeners in its performance.  Some elements included a performance cathedral with walls that changed shape to the music, bells hung from the clouds, textural articulations, a myriad of incense, and other outlandish ideas.  The Mysterium was to take place over 7 days at the foot of the Himalayas, nad once completed, would bring about the Apoclaypse, destroy all humanity, and repopulate the earth with divine creatures.  The composer considered it his destiny to create this work.  Scriabin dies of a toxic infection before it was completed.  After a long period of fever and declining health, nurses overheard him suddenly wake from his bead and scream out "No, this cannot be!  It is a tragedy!" and then collapse dead.  The unfinished prelude to the Mysterium was later completed by the dedicated Nemtin into a playable work, a process that took 25 years.  There has been only one recording of the complete "Preparations for the Prelude to the Mysterium".  this work and its theme is mythical to me.


----


Classical music is the first of the acedemic, theory-based musical world.  Jazz would later become another part of academic music.  While I rather do not have a taste for jazz due to its ambiance, some works in jazz really offer something for horror music.  I'm not at all the best authority on this, but here is some basic offerings.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpKFobFY19Q&feature=related
PAINKILLER - a cross with jazz and grindcore outfit.  Their albums were filled with disturbing imagery and their music was designed to convey a torture scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWiO5SFoh8g
PETER BROTZMANN - more 'fucked up' than scary...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leZ9xXucd6I
NAKED CITY -  another project of Painkiller's lead jazzman John Zorn.  Their last album, which this song comes from, is utterly terrifying in all regards.


----


Another genre and a very dear favorite of mine is black metal.  Some probably have heard of this genre through Cradle fo Filth or the infamous videos on you tube of Immortal.  Some may have also heard of the band Mayhem, their ardent adherence to an extreme form of Satanism which lead to the deaths of 3 of its members.  Black metal came into existence in Norway as a gerne of metal explicitly promoting Satanism and hatret to Christianity.  During the mid 90's there were a handful of murders, many suicides, and church burnings that took place in Scandinavia at the hands of black metal listeners.  The band Mayhem was one of the biggest sources of inspiration for this behavior.  Personally, I do not agree with their direction so I will not list then, besides, their music is not scary enough.  The genre later perfected its occult leanings and artists began to create far more in depth ritualistic music rather than just pushing a shock and thuggish form of satanism.  Here are a few who I feel are the best of the most frightening in sound.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54O45k7rl_Q&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ2TSpTBIMY -very occult
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36zTDq7vcVA&feature=related -holy shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpgBq6xLI_Y&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMi6ebqgVKM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7cMQcA08x8 - this one especially.  Track is cut up.  All his recordings are cassettes you have to order from him.  The one I got he sent with a stain of his blood on it for me.


----


Nest is one of the most chilling pieces I know, and it may not seem like it at first, but it takes multiple listening.  It hides under a beautiful backdrop.

The band COMUS off their 1971 album "First Utterance".  Comus was a dissonat pychedelic folk project from England that put out one album in 1970 unlike anything else at the time.  The lyrics are uttely distrubing for the 70's and deal with occult themes, murder, rape, insanity, and even necrophilia, all done in a brilliantly composed manner.  The leader of the band later was committed to an asylum for a long period.  My awe in their music is not how 'evil' or 'wrong' they were.  Its the madness and suffering the composer went through, and the beautiful art he managed to create despite it.

Part 1 :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pmZ5CdJ640&feature=related

Part 2 :  -this one really gets me the most, despite its utter beauty. It is the scariest thing I know.  I weep everytime I hear it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc_ZjxccWdo&feature=related


----


If you are still reading, here is the treat at the end for you.... The work of Michael DeWitt and his project Zero Kama.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iOEUKvvyGU&feature=related

An existing quote from Mr. DeWitt about "The Secret Eye of L.A.Y.L.A.H.":

"All instruments to be heard on this album were exclusively made from human bones and skulls by the hand of Zero Kama. They never have been used since the time of its recording, which took place at the Secret Temple of Laylah from 5th to 28th of May 1984 . Remixed at Psychonaut Studio Vienna in November 1987, and dedicated to the symbol of Laylah, meaning night and death, as well as to its numerical equivalent, Oz, a goat or unrestrained sexual force of creation, thus showing the identity of the basic two opposite forces in this generous universe of beauty and strength, in which the Lovers my find ecstasy in Pan. Who wishes to enter this world of darkness, in which the Great Goat dwelleth, may pass through the sigil of Oz given at the front of this Cover."

In Austria in the early 80's, DeWitt had apparently taken up residence in a flat adjacent from an ancient monastery.  While there, he had gone through the basement of the monastery and broke through into its ossuary (underground mausoleum).  There he uncovered the remains by which he used to make his instruments.  After the publishing on the cassette and some live shows, he went into hiding from authorities.  He had a website that is now defunct that was showing some of his latest forays into visual art as well as pictures of the bone instruments.  The website was in German. His continued disappearance from the art world might still be due to the fact law enforcement are looking for him for the defiling of the ossuary.  I have heard that was written on his website.

----

So I humbly offer these to you guys.  Forgive the length, but I love dearly to share music and I hope to help others expand their musical knowledge.


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

*ryan-the-otter*:

You are now my favorite person


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> *alot of stuff*



Damn :/


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 20, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> Hmmmmm....



*sigh* you're STILL failing. get those Norris quotes out. now. >:[


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> *ryan-the-otter*:
> 
> You are now my favorite person



*cuddles* Iz made a friend! ^.^


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Apr 21, 2010)

Micheal Bays' version? LOL, Micheal Bay couldn't make a movie to save his gosh darn life.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 21, 2010)

[yt]g8l3QSaGYsU[/yt]

The song is only creepy when you realize that this is the same band/guy that sang "You Spin me Round"... The Meatspin song.


----------

